# A real dilema for me.



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been looking for a sub-compact for several months.

I pick up a G26, almost buy it and put it down. Have picked up the Sig 239, I like the way it feels, but not sure of the weight. Then enter the XD 3" sub-compact. I haven't handled the XD so I have no idea what it feels like. Yet lots of folks say get the XD.

The G26 grip, just seems to be short for my grip, will the extended mag help with that?

So to the Glock guys I turn. Whats your recommendations?:smt1099


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

if you are going to use it for a CCW i would go with the G26 it width is 1.18 the other two are a little thicker. if you like the grip of the G19 you can make the G26 work with different extended mag grips.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If by "short for my grip," you mean the length of the grip 'handle,' yes, the extended mag will probably cure that, or an after-market grip extension might also work. 

But if you are talking about the trigger reach being too short, that is probably not fix-able. You would simply have to adjust your shooting technique. This is the problem I have with the G-26. The Smith and Wesson M&P compact is close in size, but has three backstraps to help you adjust the fit to your hand, and is approximately equal in quality to the Glock or the XD, although I don't know how good the trigger is.

I have too long of a reach for the G-26, myself, and finally decided on a CZ RAMI. It is a great DA/SA pistol, but I can't recommend it, yet, for self-defense because I'm still getting a few FTE's, after about 200 rounds. I expect it to clear up after a few more rounds, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Should have been more specific*



Bisley said:


> If by "short for my grip," you mean the length of the grip 'handle,' yes, the extended mag will probably cure that, or an after-market grip extension might also work.


I'm sorry I should have been specific. By short I mean my third finger slips off the bottom of the grip.

Advantage to XD, it comes packaged with a standard and extended (hi cap) magazine and give you an extra mag holder with two additional standard mags!!!!


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Had the same problem with the G26. Love the trigger but felt I just couldn't get a good grip on it. I have small hands so the width was also a problem. Held the XD, just felt "top heavy" as did the PPS. I went with the CZ Rami and just love the way it feels, shoots etc. Thinking of getting the trigger worked on to make it a perfect ccw.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I still say go for the G26. I've used the +1 base pads for my G27, but I'm slowly going back to the original pads as the grip is just as long as the G19 with the extended pinky grip. Here's a vsual with and without the pinky +1 pad on my G27 over top of my G19.


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

*Don't own one but tried it.*

You didn't mention if you were looking to CC. I struggled over that same decision for awhile. Rented a G26. Shot well with it but it just seemed to big and thick. I ended up going with a Kahr PM9 because I found a used one I could afford. I just wanted something easy to conceal. It is.

D. Greenplate


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mine is an XD9SC, but I'd happily carry a 26, or a M&P Subcompact... I just have tons of trigger time on the XD, and it shoots tiny groups. Almost as accurate as my 4". I also prefer the XD over the Glock based on "fit and finish". I think it's just a "tighter" design, without being too finicky. Mine has been exactly 100% reliable, through close to 10,000 rounds.

I have the Pearce Grip extension on mine. The 16-round mag defeats the purpose of a subcompact grip. The +1 base plates are the same total length, but the butt of the gun is the critical "lump" that shows.

You can't go wrong with any of the "big three".

Jeff


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The grip extention helps, and I find shooting a Glock 26 to be easy to do with that attachment in place. However, as suggested earlier a 19 is not that much longer in the grip, holds 5 more rounds and is one of the most size efficient 9mm on the market.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Guys I bought a Sig P239 9MM today. After handling all three, th Sig fit best. Also the most expensive. I actually had a XD on hold, and opted out. I just hope I made the right decision.

Going to the range tomorrow weather permitting.

Thank you all for taking the time out to read and reply. It was a difficult decision and the XD was so tempting.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a grip extension for my G26 it does give a nice feel, but I personally carry it with the regular mag the majority of the time. Feels weird at first, but is a lot easier to conceal and very easy to shoot tight groups. Honestly if I could only keep one gun, it would be my G26 without a doubt. Just a joy to shoot. I have owned a Kahr P9, walther pps, bersa .380 all for CC, and the G26 is where I ended. Also, I disagree that a 19/23 is as easy to conceal as a 26/27. I enjoy my G23, but it way harder to conceal and carry than a G26.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> I've been looking for a sub-compact for several months.
> 
> I pick up a G26, almost buy it and put it down. Have picked up the Sig 239, I like the way it feels, but not sure of the weight. Then enter the XD 3" sub-compact. I haven't handled the XD so I have no idea what it feels like. Yet lots of folks say get the XD.
> 
> ...


I'll add to your thought process here. I tried the G 26 but had the same "feel" problem. I bought and carried an XD SC9 for a year. It was a very accurate gun. Then, I got into 1911's and loved the feel. A comact 1911 is very thin and easily concealable. Mine carries 7 rounds of 45ACP vs. the 10 rounds of 9mm in the XD but in cold weather where bay guys might have layered clothing, I like the .45.

The picture below is of my Kimber CDP. It weighs in (unloaded) at 27 oz. I carry it mostly all of the time.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That Kimber sure is a looker, _Dsig1_. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Guys I bought a Sig P239 9MM today.


Congrats on the new purchase. Sig is a good gun and you'll be happy.:smt023


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

You will like the Sig 239, it is an excellent carry piece. Congrats on your new purchase.


----------

